# Amazon apps



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have several apps that I love on my ipod touch ex. AIM, pixelogic, local Tv stations, directv and Goodreads. I wonder what it would take to get them to develop apps for Amazon. Would we email Amazon or the app developers and how would you know how to contact them? 
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been asking developers on Facebook if they will be developing an app for the Fire. So far the response has been good, and I'm hoping for some of my favorite Android apps to become available.

In the meantime, TV Listings from the Amazon app store is pretty good. It's what I have on my phone and Fire. I haven't bothered sideloading Directv, because I have it on my phone.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

jlee745 said:


> I have several apps that I love on my ipod touch ex. AIM, pixelogic, local Tv stations, directv and Goodreads. I wonder what it would take to get them to develop apps for Amazon. Would we email Amazon or the app developers and how would you know how to contact them?
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


You would definitely want to contact the developers and urge them to make versions for the Fire. I think there was an article somewhere recently about how the big sales figures for the Fire have motivated a lot of developers to get the wheels turning for their apps. It's obvious with the future tablet and smartphone from Amazon that this is a platform that's here to stay.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Facebook took forever to do their iPad app....hopefully they won't take so long with the Fire, as Android devices have been around awhile...

Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I would imagine that if you could show the developer that there is enough interest in the fire version that they would be more apt to write the fire version. I would get as many people to sign up on some sort of list to get the fire version, then submit that list with some sort of cover letter explaining what this list is and why you produced the list in the first place they might write the app if the list of customers is significantly long enough. Each developer would set what he/she calls long enough.



jlee745 said:


> I have several apps that I love on my ipod touch ex. AIM, pixelogic, local TV stations, directv and Goodreads. I wonder what it would take to get them to develop apps for Amazon. Would we email Amazon or the app developers and how would you know how to contact them?
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also send feedback to Amazon about apps you'd like to see or other Fire feedback by tapping on the gear in the upper right hand corner, More> Help & Feedback> Feedback 

There's a dropdown menu where you can select "Apps" or Amazon Shop App" among other choices.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a "f" app on my Fire that I did not put there.
I thought it came with the Fire from Amazon.
It does not seem to do anything but connect to Facebook through the browser.
Anybody know how I got this?
It is my app shelf.
I cannot find it by searching in the app store.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Betsy may be right if you can convince amazon that there is enough interest in the app.  I don't think at an app developer would say no if amazon specificall asked for an fire version of their app.  However my comments about the petition still holds you would need to petition amazon for the app and you would need to figure out what an adequate number of signers would be.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have a "f" app on my Fire that I did not put there.
> I thought it came with the Fire from Amazon.
> It does not seem to do anything but connect to Facebook through the browser.
> Anybody know how I got this?
> ...


That's the Facebook "app" that comes with the Fire. It's not really an app since it just takes you to the browser page.


----------



## texas nece (Apr 22, 2010)

When I first opened my Fire, I clicked on the FB icon and yes, took me to the site and asked me to sign in. Since then, now when I click on it, it goes right to my page. Works like the FB app I have on my iPhone, but that works for me. LOL!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Heather.
It really doesn't do a very good job.
No wonder y'all are looking for a facebook app.
I find most of the social sites best viewed from a  pc.


----------

